# New puppy training DVD from Jim VanEngen



## Scott0129 (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen the DVD from Jim VanEngen of Right Start Kennels. It's for dogs 7 weeks to 7 months. I just watched it and its really nice. Shows real training situations with lots of different young dogs. The picture quality is Awsome. I've seen most young dog DVDs and this is the most realist and informational I've seen. You can see a clip on his website.
www right start kennel . Com


----------



## Bonnie & Tom R (Dec 9, 2005)

We had a puppy with Jim and crew they are awesome. Thanks Jim,Craig and Brian for the great start. We are definitely buying the video and sending our next puppy to RSK for one of the best head start puppy school there is. :BIG:


----------



## GoldenR (Mar 7, 2009)

What is covered in DVD? Is it a problem solving DVD or does it show his puppy training program?


----------



## Scott0129 (Oct 22, 2013)

GoldenR said:


> What is covered in DVD? Is it a problem solving DVD or does it show his puppy training program?


The video is not specifically his training program. He generally gets dogs at 6-8 months of age and this video is more about how to Start a puppy from 7 weeks to 7 months. There are a lot of issues covered as most of the dogs he used were not is his program. He wanted to use dogs that would have issues so he could show real live scenarios on what they would do in different situations. For instance one of the dogs would take off with the bird after he picked it up. They showed intro to live birds with puppy's and different things to get your puppy in the water. 

Overall it covers a lot of the basic issues we all run into with young dogs and how to get through them. It's worth the purchase for sure.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Just went to check this out and found that it's 139.99......might have to sell my Hillmann DVD if I wanted to get this one..... It would be nice to be able to preview it first I think.


----------



## GoldenR (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree Jamee. I watched the promo clip and think if they were to post clips from the DVD that would help me separate with $139.00. Scott do you have a chapter list you would be willing to post?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

$ 140.00 FOR 1 nugget of information is a BARGAIN, let alone a whole video !!!!!

12 years ago I was fortunate enough To have Jim and Judy Powers set me up to train with Jim for 3 days while I was breeding to Ram. To this day I still look at the notes I took.
If you are committed to learning spend the money, it may save your future dogs some grief.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> $ 140.00 FOR 1 nugget of information is a BARGAIN, let alone a whole video !!!!!
> 
> 12 years ago I was fortunate enough To have Jim and Judy Powers set me up to train with Jim for 3 days while I was breeding to Ram. To this day I still look at the notes I took.
> If you are committed to learning spend the money, it may save your future dogs some grief.


My thoughts exactly. I spent I think $180 for a 2 day seminar by Danny and Judy. I have 8 pages of notes that I look back on every year.


----------



## Scott0129 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jamee Strange said:


> Just went to check this out and found that it's 139.99......might have to sell my Hillmann DVD if I wanted to get this one..... It would be nice to be able to preview it first I think.


All I can tell you is that in my opinion its the best young dog dvd ive bought and seen. Its almost an hour and 30 minutes long. I watched it again last night. Its a cool video.


----------



## Scott0129 (Oct 22, 2013)

From memory the chapters covered are, equipment, basic obediance no coller, started retrieving and this is the good one you get to see them chasing dogs that dont come back and how they fix that. In my mind worth the money alone. Weve all delt with that., intro to birds this was great., intro to marks in cover, teaching basic doubles, intro to long tought doubles, intro to water and more, intro to multiple entries on water. Like I said if you want a real puppy teaching dvd this is it. Well worth the money.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott0129 said:


> From memory the chapters covered are, equipment, basic obediance no coller, started retrieving and this is the good one you get to see them chasing dogs that dont come back and how they fix that. In my mind worth the money alone. Weve all delt with that., intro to birds this was great., intro to marks in cover, teaching basic doubles, intro to long tought doubles, intro to water and more, intro to multiple entries on water. Like I said if you want a real puppy teaching dvd this is it. Well worth the money.


Thanks for the extra info Scott. I wasn't saying it wouldn't be worth the money. I don't even want to think about how much I have invested in training DVDs!! I was thinking of buying this when I first saw the advertisement, I just wish there was more of a preview clip to see what it's about. Like all the other ones I have, I'm sure I'll end up buying it anyway 

Suffering from this addiction regards


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Scott0129 said:


> The video is not specifically his training program. He generally gets dogs at 6-8 months of age and this video is more about how to Start a puppy from 7 weeks to 7 months. There are a lot of issues covered as most of the dogs he used were not is his program. He wanted to use dogs that would have issues so he could show real live scenarios on what they would do in different situations. For instance one of the dogs would take off with the bird after he picked it up. They showed intro to live birds with puppy's and different things to get your puppy in the water.
> 
> Overall it covers a lot of the basic issues we all run into with young dogs and how to get through them. It's worth the purchase for sure.


I think it does show his "wish list" of how he'd like a puppy started that comes into his program. Some don't even know their name. It really puts the puppy behind the 8 ball if they don't have a certain skill set when they get there.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> I think it does show his "wish list" of how he'd like a puppy started that comes into his program. Some don't even know their name. It really puts the puppy behind the 8 ball if they don't have a certain skill set when they get there.


I am going buy it or talk my daughter in buying it for her library and I borrow it. Jim and associates are the best if not one of the best young dog trainers in the country. He also WORKS at the Manitowoc Field Trial a rare accomplishment in the Midwest upper Midwest circuit for a Pro trainer! Susan is correct the more a dog is exposed to "pre-basics" (providing they know what they are doing) the more bang you get for your buck when your dog goes to a young dog pro. I co-owned FC Landover's Ms Mouse with Win and Susie Purtel until she derbied out. I dropped her off at Right Start, she was FF and E-collared conditioned at about 7 months, Jim told me he is lucky sometimes if the dogs know their name when he gets the dog. Looking forward to viewing his DVD. You can always learn something no matter how small when it comes to retriever training. When "you think as a amateur you know it all" well your smarter then the average Bear I guess to quote the cartoon character. I'am not.


----------

